# Canning peach juice?



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I've been freezing peaches, and am just about to my quota. I'm finding that I enjoy the juice I get during this process as much as I enjoy the peaches, so now I'm wondering if there is a practical way to just make and can the juice.

Has anyone done this?

In the past I have canned peaches and find that I really like the product better frozen. So I'm wondering if it would even be as good.

What do y'all think? I'm considering just cooking them down as if they were grapes or plums and then canning the juice. (5# l0 minutes?)


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Are you thinking unsweetened or adding sugar? The way I can my peaches is I peel and pit them, then I throw them in the food processor and pulse them until they are very coarsely chopped, then I put them in a bowl, add sugar to taste, and let them make their own juice for a couple of hours.

Then I just put them in jars and water bath. They are so much better than peach halves or slices IMHO. We eat them as is, or on ice cream, in yogurt, or on our cold cereal or oatmeal. 

I never thought about it before but I bet you could put them in a wire strainer after you open the jar and separate the chunks from the juice!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I usually can peaches without the sugar since they are naturally sweet. And I like the juice without sugar. Pulsing them might be a good idea for me, though. thanks.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I can a peach and cantalope juice concentrate ( very thick ) , then mix that with equal part orange juice when time too serve. Every one loves it ( also good in Mimosa s)!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

How do you juice your cantaloupes and peaches, Vickie?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I cooked it a little then ran thru the fruit grinder, medium screen. Added lemon juice and some sugar . It comes out real thick and settles a bit in storage but boy is it good.

It is a modification of a recipe in here , I think it was called Golden Nectar.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Found it 


#7 Report Post 
Old 08/05/11, 12:37 PM
mesa123 mesa123 is offline

Join Date: Jan 2009
Location: Ohio
Posts: 269
Here is it. I posted this in another thread, but I did it from memory and had some mistakes. Here is the recipe as it is in the book. Its a very thick juice, but heavenly. Its best chilled.

Golden Nectar

8 cups sliced peaches
6 cups cubed cantaloup
7 cups orange juice
1 cup pineapple juice
1/2 cup lemon juice
1 1/2 cups honey

Cook peaches and cantaloup in 1 quart of water until soft, puree in blender. Add all other ingredients. Bring to boil. Fill jars, leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Process pints and quarts in water bath canner for twenty minutes.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## semimoonman (Oct 31, 2012)

Depending upon what you want the juice for, you might try making shrub--essentially a flavor concentrate. It's what I do with peaches when I can't stomach blanching, peeling, and canning another one. 
Here's what you do:
Half and pit the peaches. Don't bother peeling them. 
Fill a half gallon jar with the halved, pitted peaches.
Pour 1 or 2 cups of sugar over them.
Cover and wait 2-5 days. 
When the fruit has transformed into mostly liquid with peels and some flesh suspended in it, strain it through cheese cloth.
Mix in cider vinegar 1 T at a time to taste. I usually end up adding 2-4T. 

Now you have shrub, a precursor to soda. Mix it into water or soda water for a beverage. Mix it into bourbon for an adult beverage. Shrub was a way of preserving fruit and was a traditional harvest/haying beverage. 

You won't yield a ton of shrub--probably a quart or less from the above method--but it goes a long way. Two tablespoons in a glass of water makes a tasty drink. I keep mine refrigerates, but I don't see why it wouldn't freeze. I imagine that it would be safe to can, too, but the flavor is changed by cooking. There are some recipes for hot processes shrub that involve cooking the fruit with vinegar and then adding sugar.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We like frozen peaches too but canned are good for making pies and cobbler. We can without sugar too. Use the peach and have the juice, no waste. We also dehydrate them, so good....James


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

James, thanks, I'm feeling a little silly that never occurred to me. All those years we canned peaches and I dumped the juice before putting them in the cobbler! Yesterday I took out one of the jars I'd canned two years ago, poured the juice in a different jar to chill, and made Dad a cobbler with the peaches.

Later I went back to try the juice and it was delicious! If I get a good crop of peaches next year, I will definitely be canning them again, in their own, unsweetened juice.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Because I pinch pennies till Ole Abe screams like a little girl - here's another one. Save your pits and peels. You can use them to make jelly or vinegar. The jelly is very delicate in flavor, so not my favorite, but the vinegar is awesome. Just put the peels and pits in a large glass jar, cover with water and add a tblsp of unpasturized vinegar like Braggs. Cover the mouth of the jar with a coffee filter and secure with a rubber band. Let set for a long long long time (I think mine was around 3 months). Strain off the pits and peels and bottle. I didn't want to heat mine, but you could heat to boiling, then seal in jars.


----------



## semimoonman (Oct 31, 2012)

moldy said:


> Because I pinch pennies till Ole Abe screams like a little girl - here's another one. Save your pits and peels. You can use them to make jelly or vinegar. The jelly is very delicate in flavor, so not my favorite, but the vinegar is awesome. Just put the peels and pits in a large glass jar, cover with water and add a tblsp of unpasturized vinegar like Braggs. Cover the mouth of the jar with a coffee filter and secure with a rubber band. Let set for a long long long time (I think mine was around 3 months). Strain off the pits and peels and bottle. I didn't want to heat mine, but you could heat to boiling, then seal in jars.


Fascinating. Are you worried about arsenic at all? I was taught that peach pits are full of it, but I could have been taught wrong.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

I guess not. I don't eat entire jars of jelly at one sitting, or drink a whole bottle of vinegar. I think you'd have to have quite a lot of it to cause a problem (kinda like not drinking a beer because it's possible to get alcohol poisoning).

(I don't mean that as snarky as it sounds. There just is no way to show tone online!).

I have heard about arsenic in peach and apricot pits - that's why I don't feed the pits to my hogs when I'm canning. Again, one or two here and there I don't worry about, but when I have a half of a five gallon bucket of them, that's different.


----------



## wife89 (Jun 29, 2011)

moldy said:


> Because I pinch pennies till Ole Abe screams like a little girl - here's another one. Save your pits and peels. You can use them to make jelly or vinegar. The jelly is very delicate in flavor, so not my favorite, but the vinegar is awesome. Just put the peels and pits in a large glass jar, cover with water and add a tblsp of unpasturized vinegar like Braggs. Cover the mouth of the jar with a coffee filter and secure with a rubber band. Let set for a long long long time (I think mine was around 3 months). Strain off the pits and peels and bottle. I didn't want to heat mine, but you could heat to boiling, then seal in jars.


I do this to make jelly but what I do is save the pits and peels and put them in a pot and cover with water and simmer, I then strain and the juice that comes out is wonderful! My husband love "peach pit" jelly


----------

